# I finally did it!! Spiral trim on Vogue!!



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Amazing! I can't decide which of your creative grooms/colors I like best. So many looks!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

That is adorable!! Did you do that?? Pretty sophisticated grooming!


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

I love the spiral groom - I've never seen anything like it. Absolutely fabulous!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

OH MY! You are a 'Magic Scissors' Lady!!!! Incredible clips....beautiful precision!!!! Have you gotten your Master Groomer's Certification......you certainly look like you are one!

Vogue is still a beauty!


----------



## Lori G (Sep 19, 2014)

Wow! You are amazing!


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Wow, that is the coolest clip ever! I bet she stops traffic everywhere you go!


----------



## ItzaClip (Dec 1, 2010)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> That is adorable!! Did you do that?? Pretty sophisticated grooming!


Yes, all groom's are me, the spiral I was attending av workshop where we could bring any dog and work on anything. So I got help setting in the pattern. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## ItzaClip (Dec 1, 2010)

MollyMuiMa said:


> OH MY! You are a 'Magic Scissors' Lady!!!! Incredible clips....beautiful precision!!!! Have you gotten your Master Groomer's Certification......you certainly look like you are one!
> 
> Vogue is still a beauty!


Nope, no certification. 14 years ago I apprenticed, and have never competed, never thought i was good enough! So thank you for the wonderful compliments

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

I have never seen a spiral clip, it's amazing, you are amazing, and obviously very skilled!


----------



## oshagcj914 (Jun 12, 2016)

Wow, that spiral clip is wild! I bet it takes you forever to get anywhere with her in tow, that's a real attention-getter


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

OMG that is the most amazing adorable clip. Boy oh boy do I wish you lived close enough to groom my poodle - your creativity and sense of style is fabulous.


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm blown away! I sometimes try to get creative with Sugarfoot, but a rather misshapen heart carved roughly into his side is the best I could do. Your spiral cut is stunning! Wish I had those scissoring skills!

--Q


----------



## Lex16 (Sep 2, 2016)

WOW, I have never seen that cut! It's look amazing! You did such a great job!

She is gorgeous, I like how she looks like a different little lady with each groom. So stylish!


----------



## Axeldog (Aug 29, 2014)

You do such awesome scissoring work! And I really love the coloring too. I would be hard-pressed to pick a favorite of all the different looks over the years and seasons, wow!


----------



## ItzaClip (Dec 1, 2010)

Thanks everyone. I will keep posting pics as it's tweaked

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## marialydia (Nov 23, 2013)

All of our poodles are traffic stoppers, but this brings that phrase to a new height. Wow and wow. You are really good at this, both in terms of the concept and the execution.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Wow that is impressive. All of those grooms are impressive. Such a lovely dog.


----------



## Nev (Jul 24, 2016)

What?! That's _incredible!_ I can't imagine how long that took you, but she looks fantastic! She looks like she'd fit right in on a film set!


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

ItzaClip said:


> Well I've been growing Vogue out from her very short Miami trim this summer so that I could play. I finally took the time after attending a workshop with Olga Zabelinskya and Shauna Bernardin. So now that it's set, I can tweak it as it grows in. If I continued to clip the lines in she would tan to a dark grey, but it gets cold here so I wasn't going to..
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wow I'm speechless! Way too cool! You should look at 3D sculpture work. I do a lot of acrylic art


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ItzaClip (Dec 1, 2010)

snow0160 said:


> Wow I'm speechless! Way too cool! You should look at 3D sculpture work. I do a lot of acrylic art
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


I do some sculpting already, mostly small commerical salon stuff( fast enough)























Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## PoodleDreaming (Jun 10, 2015)

Oh this is just marvelous. I'm hoping to have some time to do creative with Seamus once his color clears. He's looking to go platinum I think so it should dye well.

You really are an inspiration.


----------



## cecethepoodle (Aug 23, 2014)

WOW! Amazing! You are very talented! :act-up::act-up::act-up::act-up:


----------



## West U (Jul 30, 2014)

Simply wonderful, okay, how does she pee pee, AND pooh pooh?


----------



## ItzaClip (Dec 1, 2010)

PoodleDreaming said:


> Oh this is just marvelous. I'm hoping to have some time to do creative with Seamus once his color clears. He's looking to go platinum I think so it should dye well.
> 
> You really are an inspiration.


I've thought about coloring my boy since silver colors very well on the light parts. But I enjoy his natural coloring much that I don't change it. It hides dirt on my white girl

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Red lippy mel (Mar 1, 2017)

Wow your absolutely amazing!! And Vogue is stunning. My fave is the pink "dipped" ears! Now I need a white spoo so I can do pink ears..."sigh"...lol!!


----------

